# Soullegende James Brown ist gestorben !



## Hotcharlie (25 Dez. 2006)

*Soulsänger James Brown ist nach Medienangaben tot ! *





*Der weltbekannte Soulsänger James Brown ist nach Medienangaben tot. Brown starb im Alter von 73 Jahren in Atlanta im US-Bundesstaat Georgia, wie der US-Fernsehsender CNN mitteilte. *
Er sei am Weihnachtswochenende mit einer schweren Lungenentzündung in ein Krankenhaus in Atlanta eingeliefert worden, sagte Browns Agent Frank Copsidas dem Sender. 


Brown, der sich selbst den Spitznamen „Godfather of Soul“ gab, war einer der einflussreichsten Musiker des 20. Jahrhunderts. Zu seinen größten Hits zählen „Sex Machine“, „It´s a Man´s World“ und „I Feel Good“. Sein Titel „Say It Loud (I´m Black and I´m Proud)“ wurde in den turbulenten 60er-Jahren zur Hymne der schwarzen Bürgerrechtsbewegung. Sein Musik-, Gesangs- und Tanzstil prägt ganze Generationen von Musikern. Er wurde zu einem der wichtigsten Wegbereiter des Funk, Rap und Hip-Hop.


*Mit Musik reich geworden*
Legendär sind die theatralisch inszenierten Konzerte, in denen der auch als „Mr. Dynamite“ verehrte Sänger oft zum Höhepunkt in die Knie ging, sich von einem Bandmitglied einen Umhang überlegen ließ und dann Songs eine halbe Stunde lang stöhnend aufbaute, bis es kein Fan mehr vor Begeisterung auf dem Stuhl hielt. Eine Kostprobe seines Talents gab er unter anderem in dem Kultfilm „The Blues Brothers“, in dem er einen Prediger mimt, der seiner Gemeinde mit einem Gospel-Chor einheizt.


Brown wuchs in extremer Armut auf. Doch mit seinen Hits gelangte er zu Reichtümern, die ihm einen luxuriösen Lebensstil erlaubten. Er spielte über 50 Alben ein und schaffte es mit mehr als 100 Liedern in die Hitlisten. Sein größten Erfolge hatte er zwischen 1960 und 1977, als jede seiner Aufnahmen in den Top-100 landete. Doch auch in den Jahren danach überraschte er immer wieder mit riesigen Verkaufserfolgen.


*Musik-Oscar für das Lebenswerk*
Für seinen 1985 entstandenen Hit „Living in America“, den er in einem der „Rocky“-Boxerfilme aufführte, bekam er seinen ersten Grammy. 1992 wurde er mit dem Musik-Oscar für sein Lebenswerk geehrt.Doch Brown sorgte auch immer wieder für negative Schlagzeilen. Mehrfach geriet er mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt. Er wurde wegen Drogen- und Waffenbesitzes angeklagt. Ende der 80er-Jahre musste er ins Gefängnis. Vorausgegangen war eine spektakuläre Verfolgungsjagd, die die Polizei beendete, indem sie die Reifen von Browns Fluchtwagen zerschoss.



_[Quelle]:_ sda; CNN; reuters; hal
_[Links]:_ 
-> http://de.bluewin.ch/news/index.php/kultur/news/20061225:brd016
-> http://www.focus.de/kultur/musik/soul-legende_nid_41581.html


Für mich war James Brown DER beste Soulsänger des 21. Jahrhunderts. R.I.P !​


----------



## AMUN (25 Dez. 2006)

Hotcharlie schrieb:


> Für mich war James Brown DER beste Soulsänger des 21. Jahrhunderts. R.I.P !




Wer Soul mag, mag auch James Brown 

Nun hat der „Godfather of Soul“ seinen letzten gang angetreten 

Möge er in frieden ruhen


----------



## Messias (25 Dez. 2006)

R.I.P. James Brown

in memoriam



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Muli (26 Dez. 2006)

Habe es auch gestern erfahren und war ein wenig überrascht.
Aber er hat sicher viele schöne Dinge erlebt und hat sich den endlosen Schlaf ggf. jetzt auch verdient.

Möge er in Frieden Ruhen, seine Musik wird weiterleben!


----------

